# Best fitting mk3 FMIC



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

Need to know what the best fitting FMIC is for a Mk3 using euro or NA stock bumper. 
Please list, the dimensions for your FMIC, It would also be best if we stick to topic, 
i.e. Oem Euro or NA bumpers only. 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

A really small one, lol. Its hard to do it without hacking too much, but can be done to still look OEM.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

ebay universal kit  fits perfectlyyyy


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

has anybody ever try to hide the front mount intercooler behind the grill on the mk3, its pretty popular on mk2s


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

yungsta802 said:


> has anybody ever try to hide the front mount intercooler behind the grill on the mk3, its pretty popular on mk2s


 Never seen it done, but I'm not saying it hasn't. I'm not sure there would really be room for the piping though, but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...man i have been thinking the same thing.... i always wanted to know what was a good size for a mk3.... could anybody give general dimensions? 2.5" or 3" core? whats a good size?


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

Saw a guy make it fit pretty well with a Kinetic one that comes with the kit. Just don't know the dimensions


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> A really small one, lol. Its hard to do it without hacking too much, but can be done to still look OEM.


 yeah when I did my atp one I had to really hack it. There has gotta be a way.


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

I have a mk3 with AC and I plan on using an intercooler when I turbo my car. 
I read that people were lifting the radiator out of the passenger side mounting hole on the bottom and pushing it towards the engine giving you an extra 1/2 in. or an inch. 
It really is something that will need bumper removal and probably a days worth of cutting/test fitting/possible bracket making to get this to work. 
Absolutely do-able and I know that you will ave to cut both the bumper and the rebar. 


As for intercooler size, I personally will not be going any bigger than 27x6x2.5". That 2.5" is the width and the focal point between fitting and not fitting.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

this one especially made for a MKIII.









and so just happens to be for sale fo really, really cheap. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4019634-FS-ATP-12V-turbo-FMIC


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

hotsk1llet98 said:


> this one especially made for a MKIII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the one I have and it has horrible fitment, quite a lot of trimming needed. I removed ac as well.


----------



## VDubMeister (Apr 11, 2010)

What ebay kit did you use Rmeitz167?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I used a CxRacing one 29x9x3 anyway, took some work moving the radiator back about 1-1.5" on the pass. side but I was able to get the IC to fit without hacking my bumper (hard to see in the pic since Its black


----------



## guap07 (Aug 2, 2006)

that looks real good


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

DubbleTrubble said:


> That's the one I have and it has horrible fitment, quite a lot of trimming needed. I removed ac as well.


 You may be mistaken,. This is an ATP one. I had virtually not trimming other the the rebar and did not interfere with AC at all. It even clears with a Projektwo bumper which has a lot more material and clearance issues than an OE bumper.


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

I like listing, the dimensions for your FMIC, It would also be best if we stick to topic, i.e. Oem Euro or NA bumpers only.


----------



## VDubMeister (Apr 11, 2010)

Bumping this back up. What other sizes are you guys running without heavy trimming of the bumper? I plan to trim some and move the radiator back a bit on the pass side. Any input from anyone running 3" thickness cores? I would like to run 3" thickness but I'm thinking 2.5" is going to be ideal for not having to get the bumper so trimmed its flimsy.


----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry for thread jacking but what did you all use to cut your rebars... Stupid question, I know :banghead:


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

sawzall.


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

rweird said:


> sawzall.


 ftw:thumbup:


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

Angle grinder with cut off wheel (use dewalt) much stronger that generic brand.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Garrett core with custom end tanks and pipes


----------



## VDubMeister (Apr 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Garret core with custom end tanks and pipes


Core dimensions please?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

VDubMeister said:


> Core dimensions please?


Its 3" thick. Slim fans are def needed with that and a "Leebro" intake manifold. Ill get you exact dimensions Monday, I dont recall what exact core was used


----------



## 20V_DUBBIN (Aug 29, 2007)

VDubMeister said:


> Core dimensions please?


That is my friend connor's car, his name on here is j.Connor PM him i think he knows the dimensions. 

On a sidenote...the leebro manifold is awesome he's only running 10psi but the thing is a monster; the torque curve is so fat:thumbup: it's crazy what a product that is actually tuned for a motor can do


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

User schimt has a build thread showing the kinetic one fully behind the bumper.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4149444-VrT-buildup/page4


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

My kinetic 18"x6"x3.5" core fits nicely. but my rebar is cut from prior intercoolers. Here are a few pics with and without the bumper,. 

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/products/Kinetic_Motorsport_350_Intercooler-499-11.html


----------

